# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  các bợm nhớ cẩn thận , CSGT VN đã nhập máy đo cồn hiện đại giá gần nửa tỷ đồng .

## CBNN

sáng nay đọc được một bài share trên face có một bài báo trên http://vnexpress.net  "khoe" chiếc máy kiểm tra nồng độ cồn giá gần nửa tỷ đồng . không cần ngậm ống thổi cho kết quả kiểm tra nhanh chính xác . vừa đọc xong em share tiếp thì bài báo bị xóa mất tiêu.  đọc đỡ ở đây http://luathoc.cafeluat.com/threads/...oc.561461.html


cơ mà cái shop bán máy này cho nhà mềnh lại niêm yết giá công khai .  :Cool:  . 

http://www.andatech.com.au/breathaly...nse-prodigy-ii

vì vậy nên các bác đi uống bia thì nhớ cẩn thận nhé . đừng để bị phạt nhé ! còn để tiền mà trả "nợ công" với con cháu mấy đời lận đó !

----------

emptyhb

----------


## emptyhb

1800$ mà thành 450tr thì thật là vãi cả đái

----------


## anhxco

Chăc máy anh nhà báo đánh thừa số 0  :Smile:

----------

